# Wanting babies!



## Junebug1994 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello All,

We are at the 148 day mark since our buck was introduced to the herd! So many girls are getting very close. We are expecting kids this weekend! I cannot wait. This will be my first year kidding by myself! Hoping for :kidred: out of my feminine doe (Bayleigh) and :kidblue: out of my big doe (Lacey). Lacey just started bagging on Tuesday, so I'm thinking it will be March before we get close! We have a total of 14 does that are all pregnant! So very exciting! Im a beginner at this so I'm sure I'll have tons of questions. 

Thank You!
Julia


----------



## Junebug1994 (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh by the way - I forgot to mention that they are Boer goats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy kidding!


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

A beginner and your kidding out 14 does !!!! You go girl ! Happy kidding.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow 14? I am a mess with just 3 LOL!!!! Good Luck and post some pics when you can!


----------



## Junebug1994 (Nov 6, 2011)

Babies have arrived! It has not been an easy start to Hamilton Acres kidding season. 
First doe (Patch) - Two kids. One kid did not make it. Natural birth
Second doe (D.D.) - Two bucklings. Both healthy. Hard hard labor. First kid had to be pulled, because 2 legs were coming and the head was twisted backwards. D.D. has not been able to stand since she gave birth. We are supplementing, using Doe 1. D.D. is almost 9 and very fragile. Probably shouldnt have had kids this year. LOVE the bigger buck kid out of this doe. Going to be a showy little guy.
Third Doe (Oil) - Gave birth to a dead baby. Had to be pulled. Doe not recovering very well. 
Fourth Doe (BAYLEIGH) - Gave birth to 2 perfectly healthy doe kids. Natural labor. 2 feet and a head coming on both. A relief after 12 hours of craziness before. 

It has begun. It has been such a crazy last 24 hours. For a first timer I'm getting quite the experience. All sorts of problems. I -think- (uh-oh I just jinxed it) we are done for the day. We shall see.  Thought I'd give you guys an update!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats on the healthy babies! :stars: Sorry about some hard births and the loss of the couple of kids. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... sorry ...you had some bad kiddings...  :hug: 

But congrats... on the new babies.....  :clap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So sorry about the rough start. Hope the does recover ok. Hope future kiddings are nice and smooth.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry you had a rough time and lost some babies  But so thankful you had some healthy babies too! I really really hope and pray D.D. will be okay, hopefully she's just sore and tired?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

14 does for a first timer. That sure is jumping in! :wink: Experience is a great teacher.


----------



## Junebug1994 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow - it's been an insane couple weeks

We ended up losing two does. We also have 3 does left to kid, probably closer to March!

The loss of the two does was devistating for me. I'm a kid. I'm still learning and it was really crushing. Guess this is the head's start on the cauloused heart. Thank you all for your support!

I got my two lovely doelings out of Bayleigh! So excited


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on the new babies! I am sorry for your losses.  :hug:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow.. you have really had a tough week. I know that 5 last year was hard on me. We all learn so much.. as for the head start on the cauloused heart.. no... having these animals actually can soften your heart in a big way depending on how you take it all. We raise boer meat goats. Yes.. some do go in the freezer.. You just keep loving them all and giving the best life that you can give them all for what they are purposed for. I think I will always cry when one of our pets goes down. So very hard on us all but... it doesnt harden your heart, you just learn to love them anyway... Hopefully you get a break for your next round. Hang in there. Study up on problem birth positions and get some rest if can.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: So sorry you lost the 2 does also.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Wow - it's been an insane couple weeks
> 
> We ended up losing two does. We also have 3 does left to kid, probably closer to March!
> 
> ...


 So sorry about the losses.. :hug: 

Congrats on the others.... :hi5:


----------

